# Organising a competition



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

If I organise a competition do I have to pay for all of the timers?
I know this might be a stupid question but I just dont know.
Anyone help?
thanks


----------



## lejitcuber (Jun 4, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> If I organise a competition do I have to pay for all of the timers?
> I know this might be a stupid question but I just dont know.
> Anyone help?
> thanks


I have only organised one competition, and it was in the UK, so things where you are may be different, but the timers are owned and paid for by the delegates and the UKCA


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok thanks, I'm in the UK too. Which competition did you organise?
thanks


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

Was it NLO 2016?


----------



## lejitcuber (Jun 4, 2016)

Camilo Chapman said:


> Was it NLO 2016?


Yeah, it was, did you attend?


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Jun 4, 2016)

yes but I didn't compete. Congrats on the skewb NR


----------

